# Minor warning about La Blanca



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 11, 2011)

So cool to have the forums back!


Got a Kannabia La Blanca freebie from the Attitude and it grew well.  Only problem is that it was the stinkiest plant we've ever had in any room.  The one 6-foot La Blanca stunk more than the whole room of 30 heavily flowered plants!

We added 2 new carbon filters and STILL the room was stink-o-matic to the extreme.  Has that thick, oily stink that lingers in the air for hours.  I thought it smelled wonderful - but not a half-block down the street from the grow.

Wonderful strain, robust and healthy plant.  Just watch yourself come flower time!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 11, 2011)

Man, I can smell it all the way over here.
P U


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy Hell, 

I was about to start germinating my freebie La Blanca....I live in an apartment. I may be a legal grower with a carbon scrubber, but I'll save that seed for when I live in a house. 

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## meds4me (Jan 14, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Holy Hell,
> 
> I was about to start germinating my freebie La Blanca....I live in an apartment. I may be a legal grower with a carbon scrubber, but I'll save that seed for when I live in a house.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!!


OR outside....lmao ~" Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

that's awesome news! The aromatics are an important factor for me whilst strain hunting. LaBlanca is part of the pedigree that makes up the Mataro Blue...yeeehaaaww!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 3, 2012)

I've heard lots of folks talk about smelly plants, but I have not grown ANY plant which stunk as much as La Blanca.  In a room of 30 other plants it was the only thing you could smell - and no way you could miss it.  I loved it but the security was just not workable.  Even the bravest carbon filters tremble at the thought of La Blanca!  (smile)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 3, 2012)

Shes been on my list for awhile now...  guess shes gettin bumped down bc of the stink factor...

How did she smoke?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 3, 2012)

Excellent smoke, tasted like it smelled.  Thick, robust, oily.  However it was in a 4-5 strain grow so I did not properly evaluate the buzz quality.  I was in 'carnival midway mode' where you smoke a little of this and more of that and a smiggen of the other.  Not a good way to properly judge a smoke but a heck of a lot of fun... heh...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

:cool2: awesome OldSSSCGuy, ty so much for the reply


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 3, 2012)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Shes been on my list for awhile now... guess shes gettin bumped down bc of the stink factor...
> 
> How did she smoke?


 
thats a bummer, I wouldn't let that stop me but I am a hick in the sticks so  , anywhoo, I'll keep you informed on the Mataro Blue when I pop them JAAM.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 24, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I've heard lots of folks talk about smelly plants, but I have not grown ANY plant which stunk as much as La Blanca.  In a room of 30 other plants it was the only thing you could smell - and no way you could miss it.  I loved it but the security was just not workable.  Even the bravest carbon filters tremble at the thought of La Blanca!  (smile)



Even more than Williams Wonder?:hubba: :holysheep: 

I was in the room farthest from the front door cutting up a bud of WW. My wife comes in from shopping and yelled "I TOLD you not to smoke that $h1t in the house"!!

On the other side of the house and all I was doing was cutting a bud to roll and smoke in the backyard. This was in 1992 and the Williams Wonder came from SSSC.

The only reason I can grow now without :angrywife: :hairpull: :hitchair:  is the strain I'm running has no smell till the chop.

BTW, how was the Satori with the smell factor? I'd really like to try it.

Wet


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 24, 2012)

buddy, there was no comparison.  back when i bred Williams i did not know about carbon filters.  my whole house stunk of weed but no one really was aware of the odor like they are today, so i got away with it.

but even the frostiest room of WW could not hold a candle to that ONE La Blanca plant.  that thing was very cool, but dangerous at the same time.  it was staggering.  smelled great to me and i wish i could do it again.

right now i have two Williams Wonder plants going - one male and one female.  they were damaged really bad and i am trying to get them alive enough to either mate or clone.


----------

